

Show HN: Stringer, a self-hosted anti-social RSS reader - swanson
https://github.com/swanson/stringer

======
autotravis
This seems pretty cool. How does it look/function in a mobile browser?

~~~
swanson
Thanks - mobile is on the todo list:
<https://github.com/swanson/stringer/issues/7>

Wanted to get the web version out first. It is usable now but could definitely
use some love :)

------
Toshio
Thanks. Any tips if I want to stick with SQLite despite the strong
recommendation not to?

~~~
swanson
Prepare for lots of database locking exceptions :)

You may run into issues when the background jobs run when you import feeds or
if you are trying to use the app while it is fetching stories every hour.

